# Bleeding after failed IVF



## krazy-kitty (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Iam new to this site, have looked on here for the answer, but there are so many posts I cant find what I need.
My IVF/ICSI was cancelled due to not responding to hormone injections, gonna try again with stonger meds next year, but just wanted to know how long after you have stopped taking any meds will you get a bleed.  I have PCOS and only have about 2 a year, and have to wait for AF to start the pill for a few months then start my IVF meds again.  I know everyone is different, but just wanted an estimated time so I can work out my next tx dates (Iam being treated in Norway(Scan Health).  Thanks.


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi 

I had a cancelled cycle for similar reasons and I think it was a few weeks- but i can't quite remember, 

K


----------



## krazy-kitty (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for replying, a few weeks wow that long, I have pains right now and wondered if that was af coming or the after effects of failed treatment.

Wasn't given any meds, just stopped tx, not sure if that is normal either.

Sorry to hear about ur cancelled tx, it's hard to get that far and fail at the last hurdle


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Not sure if this will help but when our 1st cycle was abandoned on 11 Sept AF didnt arrive until 3rd October. I dont have PCOS thought but i think it takes a while to get back to pre-drugs.

Hope you dont have to wait too long.


----------



## Aloe (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi,
I've had a failed IVM cycle and when I stopped the meds about 3-4 days later, I started to bleed. I have POCS too and don't cycle at all!!
Take care and good luck
Aloe
XX


----------

